# Need Help Cooking - Nilgai



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Can someone tell me how to cook Nilgai backstrap? I have tried more than three different ways and no matter how I do it they turn out terrible; well they taste ok but are tough as nails. I have done plenty of deer backstraps and tenderloins but this Nilgai is some tough meat.

I have tried various marinades usually leaving them sit for 48 hrs in the fridge. I have tried beating the **** out of them with a meat tenderizer and even used the McCormicks stuff but that usually leaves a bad taste. I even tried pineapple juice but that also left the pineapple flavor behind and it isn't my preference on beef, maybe pork but not beef.

I typically only cook them for about 3-5 minutes each side on a hot grill. Is that the problem? Should these be done slow and low? I treat them just like any other cut of steak and sear them, let them sit for about 10 minutes off the grill and eat. What am I doing wrong? They are usually rare-medium rare.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

put a little meat tenderizer and a little salt/pepper on them and refrigerate overnight. most important thing is not to overcook. i usually just sear them real quick and take them off the grill. comes out rare in the middle...perfect!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

believe me- place steaks on a plate/bowl-put zesty itailian dressing on both sides-then a little Tonys seasoning-cook hot and fast( as mentioned-rare to med rare no more) yank off grill and let rest for 5 mins. if that doesn't please you- ill take your meat off your hands !

( btw- I eat a ton of nilgai)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Just like beef.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

mrsh978 said:


> believe me- place steaks on a plate/bowl-put zesty itailian dressing on both sides-then a little Tonys seasoning-cook hot and fast( as mentioned-rare to med rare no more) yank off grill and let rest for 5 mins. if that doesn't please you- ill take your meat off your hands !
> 
> ( btw- I eat a ton of nilgai)


That was going to be my next attempt -Italian dressing.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Cut them very thin and mash them with a kitchen hammer and make chicken fried steak. I you still don't like them, grind the meat and make Vitamin T (Tacos, Tamales, Tostadas and more Tacos)...


----------



## trailboss (Dec 9, 2008)

Try marinating them in coke. I have heard it helps tenderize the meat.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

trailboss said:


> Try marinating them in coke. I have heard it helps tenderize the meat.


I did that the first time, still not tender.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

KIKO said:


> Cut them very thin and mash them with a kitchen hammer and make chicken fried steak. I you still don't like them, grind the meat and make Vitamin T (Tacos, Tamales, Tostadas and more Tacos)...


Hahaha!! Good idea


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Use your crock pot slow cooker*

Guisada Mexican Stew with comino and garlic or use McCormicks Beef Stew package. Easy.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Stir Fry


----------



## Overloaded (Apr 6, 2012)

Crock pot. All day on low with your choice of veggies. If it ain't tender by then you should start making boots out of it.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

You over cooked it. Medium rare is the way to go. Or Crock pot it.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

If all else fails run it thru a meat grinder.


----------



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

I always use a jaccard to tenderize the backstraps and cuts from the hind quarters. Don't overcook the backstraps.


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Tenderize them then soak them in water and 3tbs apple cider vinegar over night. Guaranteed results!!! I use braggs apple cider vinegar.


----------

